# Annual wellness visit icd-9?



## HKOFOID

Does anybody know what ICD-9 code we are supposed to use with the annual wellness visits?


----------



## cheermom68

*dx*

V70.0
LeeAnn


----------



## HKOFOID

cheermom68 said:


> V70.0
> LeeAnn



Oh, I was reading somewhere online and people had written in saying that the annual wellness visits were being denied with that diagnosis code..


----------



## LizM01

HKOFOID said:


> Oh, I was reading somewhere online and people had written in saying that the annual wellness visits were being denied with that diagnosis code..



They were being denied with the V70.00 but Medicare stated that it they are reprocessing all the wellness visits that were originally denied.  V70.00 is the correct diag. code.


----------



## bjabbaz

*Annual Wellness Visit  Dx*

Thanks for this information

  BJabbaz


----------



## gvolkman

*annual wellnes visits*



bjabbaz said:


> Thanks for this information
> 
> BJabbaz



Does anyone know if to have proper documentation for the annual wellness visits the actual form has to be filled out or can the office documetion dictation be done as long as all the required bullets are met?


----------

